# Ca c10 license



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The application requires at least THREE signatures from established electricians that you've got the experience. I can't imagine how you can obtain such signatures.

Because of DAS, the standard of proof has gone up. 

It's easier for a C-10 to get a B license than the reverse.

I'd advise against it. A successful GC has no utility in obtaining a C-10. Such a player will never obtain sub-contracts from other GCs. 

The idea that you can be an effective (competitive) C-10 within the scope of your own general contracts is absurd. Being a real electrician is highly involved... and the electrical end of a contract is small potatoes for a real GC.

Spend your effort this way: better bidding & closing deals. You'll end up with a LOT more $$$$ in your wallet.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Don’t assume you know what’s best for my business. I am a general b yes, but I mainly do sub work for finish carpentry. My only generals are small remodeling jobs. The gc I do trim work for has a lot of small electrical jobs such as additions, bath and kitchen remodels that I could add on to my scope if I had the proper licensing. The person I worked for was a general b with a plumbing and electrical endorsement. I was involved in all that work. I do what makes me money and Im seeing an opportunity here. Thanks


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If you qualify to sit for the test, ie. proof of experience, there's no reason not to try. Contact the State Contractors Licensing Board for details.


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

Please don't do that even if you can finagle it. You didn't go through the proper training and whatever you think you know is probably going to put somebody in danger. There is so much to know in this trade and one wrong move could kill or injure yourself or your customers. Even with all the years I have been doing just this one trade I am still learning so much. 

As a side note- all I did last year was come behind GCs that did the electrical on remodels and fix their mistakes, really egregious mistakes. One was a $45,000 mistake that the GC had to pay for or the homeowner was going to sue. I don't think that risk is worth the reward.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Simpson Electric said:


> Please don't do that even if you can finagle it. You didn't go through the proper training and whatever you think you know is probably going to put somebody in danger. There is so much to know in this trade and one wrong move could kill or injure yourself or your customers. Even with all the years I have been doing just this one trade I am still learning so much.
> 
> As a side note- all I did last year was come behind GCs that did the electrical on remodels and fix their mistakes, really egregious mistakes. One was a $45,000 mistake that the GC had to pay for or the homeowner was going to sue. I don't think that risk is worth the reward.


 There’s no finagling dude. I’ve done electrical throughout the last 13 years. Not everyday no. Don’t sit here and tell me I can’t do it when realistically you have no idea what I know. I worked along side an electrician of 30 years on multiple jobs. A lot of electricians and plumbers think that other tradesmen can’t learn their trade and be just as good. Like I said, I’m looking to do additions and remodels. There’s people who can help me if need be. Nobody has ever had to fix anything I’ve ever wired 🏼 I know my capabilities and my limits. I wouldn’t go around telling people they don’t have the right training when I have no clue what they know. Thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have seen many c10 contractors in the electrical forums over the years. If the state allows it then go for it.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I taped and spackled my house. Now I’m thinking of getting int plastic surgery.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Taped and spackled lol cool bro


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Can you get it? Possibly, but if the state digs into your qualifications then maybe not. 

The state gets so many applications that they just simply glance at some of them. Others they do a deep dive into, to make sure the person has the required qualifications. 

This is the wording from the application:

Experience Requirements: To be eligible for licensure, the qualifying individual must have had, within the last 10 years, at least four (4) years of experience in the classification for which they are applying. *The experience must be at no less than a journeyman level, or as a foreman, supervising employee, contractor, or owner-builder.* A “journeyman” is defined as an experienced worker who is fully qualified (as opposed to a trainee) and is able to perform the trade without supervision, or one who has completed an apprenticeship program. Experience is documented on the Certification of Work Experience form (see Page 9 of the General Information and Instructions). (T16 CCR section 825)

The question is do you really have the requisite experience as required by law? If so then there is no reason that you can't qualify for the examination.

The better question though is why would you attempt to do that? Contractors that make money specialize in a niche. This allows them to be very good at a specific thing, keeps the amount of tooling, training, and necessary materials they need on hand to a minimum, and focuses their advertising dollars.

Doing everything typically will spread your operation thin, which will cause quality issues, run up the money spent on all the tools you may need, increase the amount of materials you stock, etc. 

I just don't really see the value in doing everything from a business perspective.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

To each there own man. I’ve done well being versified in other trades. Like I said a hundred times I’m looking to break into the trade and do residential wiring. You’re not talking about anything I asked. I simply wanted to know if I need a ca state certification to get my c10. That’s it. I don’t need business success advice from you. Do you even own a business? I’m very successful and live a comfortable life. I’m not here for business tips


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

No, you don't. At least when I got my C-10 a few years back you didn't. 

I completely agree with Switched. I thought I was successful until I met ECs that only specialized in high end lighting, home automation or some other obscurity. Such a niche but butt loads of $$$.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Success is made in our own minds. From where I came from I’m grateful for where I am and consider myself successful. I run my own show, my wife is at home and I can take days off work anytime all by the age of 25. I grew up doing carpentry with my dad since I was ten years old so doing that is my bread and butter. I realize that I also have a “niche” for electrical as well and have a lot of experience in it. I have multiple people to vouch for me and work with me. I’m no master electrician, but I know residential housing and I have the help to show me a few more things I’m not as experienced in. People on here telling me to focus on more $$$. Getting my c10 is just that. Electricians make way more than carpenters and I can do both, so why not try and make more money in something I’m good at? Because I know another trade that’s basically second nature? It’s all about expanding your knowledge and depending on nobody, because you can do it yourself.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> Success is made in our own minds. From where I came from I’m grateful for where I am and consider myself successful. I run my own show, my wife is at home and I can take days off work anytime all by the age of 25. I grew up doing carpentry with my dad since I was ten years old so doing that is my bread and butter. I realize that I also have a “niche” for electrical as well and have a lot of experience in it. I have multiple people to vouch for me and work with me. I’m no master electrician, but I know residential housing and I have the help to show me a few more things I’m not as experienced in. People on here telling me to focus on more $$$. Getting my c10 is just that. Electricians make way more than carpenters and I can do both, so why not try and make more money in something I’m good at? Because I know another trade that’s basically second nature? It’s all about expanding your knowledge and depending on nobody, because you can do it yourself.


If you're 25 years old now, you may have started your business After The Great Recession, in which case you may not know how much you need to build assets now in preparation for next crisis

If you mean you started many years ago when you were 25yo, never mind


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

My apprenticeship consisted of 10,000 hours of actual electrical work. Plus 1,000 of classroom time. All hours verified and impossible to fudge. 

Then after that I worked as a journeyman for 20,000+ hours before getting my master/contractor license.

Getting your license means that you are a professional in the trade, not that you worked next to some guy who knew something about it for a few hours here and there.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

I started my own business at 25. Now 30.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Again. You don’t know the extent of my experience. I’m not asking if you think I’m experienced or not. I could care less what you think. I started this thread with a simple question. I don’t need any tips on business or if you think I know enough or not.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> Again. You don’t know the extent of my experience. I’m not asking if you think I’m experienced or not. I could care less what you think. I started this thread with a simple question. I don’t need any tips on business or if you think I know enough or not.


 I know your experience, you already told us:


> I worked along side an electrician of 30 years on multiple jobs.


 Oh and you did damn good because:


> Nobody has ever had to fix anything I’ve ever wired


Certifiable evidence that we've got a pro here!

I am tired of our trade being dumbed down and infiltrated by carpenters who think they could do it just because they watched someone else. And I am telling you that. If you don't like it, go cry at the carpentry forum. You are NOT an electrician and you do not belong here.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Get over yourself dude. You don’t know a thing about me. Suck it up Man


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> Get over yourself dude. You don’t know a thing about me. Suck it up Man


I know what you told me. Your words were very clear. You are not an electrician. You do not qualify for your state's license. And I am at least 3 times better looking than you.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

The only one crying here is you. Your worse than a liberal when trump won. Pouting like a little kid. It’s quite pathetic actually. Guys who act like you on the internet almost always have deep insecurities. It’s cool keep walking around thinking your the ****, but if think you should suck it up and start acting like an adult. Either way you and you’re opinion are useless to me. I can s


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> The only one crying here is you. Your worse than a liberal when trump won. Pouting like a little kid. It’s quite pathetic actually. Guys who act like you on the internet almost always have deep insecurities. It’s cool keep walking around thinking your the ****, but if think you should suck it up and start acting like an adult. Either way you and you’re opinion are useless to me. I can s


I love you.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks kid


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> Thanks kid


Do you want to make sweet, passionate love to me?


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Tempting....


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Wadzi90 said:


> [/hQUOTE]


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> Tempting....


Do you use an Estwing?

Did you know that fornication is a sin?


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Cool man


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

I have to agree with Hack on this one. You aren’t really an electrician even if you think you are, let alone qualified enough to be an EC. There are plenty of jobs I’ve seen that were wired by an “electrician” that passed inspection and made the customer happy. They were also the most dangerous behind the scenes (ie attic/crawl space) because that “electrician” didn’t have proper training. You really have to dedicate your whole life to be a decent electrician. This trade is detailed enough that I would never try to get into anything else. 

Also, if you want guys to help you here, (not just jab them until you get the answer you want to hear) don’t be so negative.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Right on


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Look man, nowhere did I claim to be an electrician. I simply said I have a lot of experience in it. I have guys I can work with to put me on that next level to be on my own after a couple years.It’s not wrong for a man to make a career switch. I wouldn’t do work I’m not positive I can do. I have resources to help me learn. A good friend of mine gets a lot of additions and remodels to wire and has wanted me to help him out for a couple years now. He’d come and line me out. Not that I have to explain all that. I didn’t poke at anyone for an answer dude. Read my first post. That’s all I wanted to talk about here.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Edit the second post to say "No",


end of thread,...


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

Wadzi90 said:


> Look man, nowhere did I claim to be an electrician.
> 
> Ummm.... you kinda have to be one to get your C-10...
> 
> ...


I did. And I answered it. 

You are probably a great carpenter but an apprentice level electrician. Just know your place before someone gets hurt.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> Look man, nowhere did I claim to be an electrician.


Then why would you possibly think that you should have an electrical license??

How stupid are you?



> That’s all I wanted to talk about here.


 You keep saying how you don't want to talk about anything else, but you don't get to stop other people from telling you the truth.

You are not an electrician, as you clearly know.
You do not qualify for an electrical license.
You should not be doing electrical work.
You should not be posting on this forum.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

You really went through my posts and quoted a bunch of them? I legitimately feel bad for you. There’s more important things in life then to worry about what I’m doing man lol. You must not read so well because you didn’t answer my question at all. All you did was try and knock on me. It’s cool though, some people need the mask of the internet to make themselves feel better about their sorry life.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Whoah. Slow down tough guy. Nobody thinks you’re cool.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Man you need some midol


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> You must not read so well because you didn’t answer my question at all.


Your question has been answered many times. Let me try once more: You are not an electrician, you do not qualify for the C-10 electrical contractor license.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

You’re right. I’ll listen to the tough guy on the internet. Stop being a little baby dude. You must be a sad and lonely little man


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Keep trying bud


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> You’re right. I’ll listen to the tough guy on the internet. Stop being a little baby dude. You must be a sad and lonely little man





Wadzi90 said:


> Keep trying bud





Wadzi90 said:


> Whoah. Slow down tough guy. Nobody thinks you’re cool.





Wadzi90 said:


> Man you need some midol


You continue to double down on your stupidity.

Don't be mad because you are nothing more than a carpenter and do not qualify to walk in my shoes as a big-d1ck, smart, good looking electrician who makes more by coffee break than you make all week. It's not your fault, it's your mom's fault for smoking crack while you were in the womb.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Yeah it takes no skills to be a carpenter man lol. Bragging on the internet is really cool man. Everyone thinks you’re just the bees knees.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Please tell me, how much do you make a day. Since you love to brag so much and talk about your little ****.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> Please tell me, how much do you make a day. Since you love to brag so much and talk about your little ****.


No no no, I said BIG d1ck, not little :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:

As for what I make in a day, buttloads. I will probably make $130 today. Jelly?


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

I think you misspelled little. Anyone walking around talking about their junk has baby **** lol. You probably drive a big lifted truck and you’re probably like 5’5. Oh man 130 a day, us carpenters could only dream


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> I think you misspelled little. Anyone walking around talking about their junk has baby **** lol. You probably drive a big lifted truck and you’re probably like 5’5. Oh man 130 a day, us carpenters could only dream


Are you done?


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

No but really stop talking **** and tell me. How much have you made this year?


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

No way man, I’m just now starting to like you a little.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

So I’m right then? Little man right? You’re definitely a little dude


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> No but really stop talking **** and tell me. How much have you made this year?


I am not sure, but at least $15,000. I hope I don't come off as arrogant posting these numbers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> So I’m right then? Little man right? You’re definitely a little dude


I'm a man sized man, just ask Peter D.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Ahhh. It all makes sense now. You’re a little guy. It’s ok little buddy you’ll find a woman some day. It’s hard out there for you guys


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Yeah keep beating around the bush. You probably work at Home Depot isn’t the electrical section.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> Ahhh. It all makes sense now. You’re a little guy. It’s ok little buddy you’ll find a woman some day. It’s hard out there for you guys


:sleep1:


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

I know you’re tired of it. You can’t help it though it’s genetics. I heard if you let your body hang on a pull up bar it can make you taller.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Wadzi90 said:


> I know you’re tired of it. You can’t help it though it’s genetics. I heard if you let your body hang on a pull up bar it can make you taller.


You will flunk the C-10 test.. which is hugely oriented towards commercial electrical norms.

It has no questions oriented towards residential norms.

There is no crib sheet that's going to get you through it -- as it's a timed test -- on a computer screen. You don't get to skip through to the answers you find easiest -- and then come back and take a stab. 

In your application you're going to have to lie up a storm -- fake signatures -- and pray that no-one notices that you're a B licensed GC. If they do, you're sunk.

As thirty-year old GC your crossover attempt tells the CSLB that you're lying... for sure. It's mathematically impossible for you to have the required experience.

The System is not designed to skate you through -- but to shoot guys like you down.

Lying to the CSLB on your C-10 application hazards your B license, BTW. ANY lie to the CSLB is enough to have your ticked cancelled -- for life.

&&&

In other news, my father's landscaping contractor lost his license for life. He was contracting outside his specialty. (C-8) He had a slew of deceits that did him in. Like you, he lied to himself -- and ultimately to all customers and the CSLB. He's toast.

Like you he thought, "How tough can working a chainsaw be?" The proof is in his blast pattern. It's going to take thousands to fix his 'expertise.' 

Buddy, you are a handyman... but arrogant. That I'll grant you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

> You will flunk the C-10 test.. which is hugely oriented towards commercial electrical norms.


 Even if the test was on the exact type of work that he has done himself in the past, he would still fail it. He has no idea why he did the work the way that he did nor the code behind it. He only followed what he thought someone else to do.


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

HackWork said:


> > You will flunk the C-10 test.. which is hugely oriented towards commercial electrical norms.
> 
> 
> Even if the test was on the exact type of work that he has done himself in the past, he would still fail it. He has no idea why he did the work the way that he did nor the code behind it. He only followed what he thought someone else to do.


Yet he will say, “you know nothing about me man”. Guy is contradictory as hell. One post he’s not an electrician, the next he’s qualified to obtain his C-10. If he really wanted his license he wouldn’t be here; he would be talking to the state. 

I’m not sure why he would want to put himself in that situation though. It’s hard enough trying to manage customers/jobs doing one specific trade let alone 3 or 4.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Not a handyman you idiot


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Handymen usually don’t carry a b license. I don’t do handyman work at all lol. I do trim carpentry mostly right now. I will pass my c10.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

You feel that way because you’ve only ever done one trade. That’s all you’ll ever know...electrical. I know residential housing iside and out. Most general contractors do 3 or 4 trades. Most tools are pretty versatile in the trades. I do remodeling. Meaning I to carpentry, little bit of drywall, tile etc. All those trades relate to carpentry. I just also happen to have done a lot of electrical. I don’t care what you think man. Keep the long lectures coming because you won’t change my mind


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Man that’s a pretty bold assumption little man. I think you’re just a guy who comes on here and pretends you know a lot. When really your 5’5 with a little.... should change your name to sack job


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Your funny bud. Assuming you live in Cali, you really know nothing about the CSLB. Did you know that as a general b you can only do carpentry as sub work if you’re only doing one trade. If you have a general with more than 3 trades on your contract then you can perform all the trades you’re self. Look it up. I can already do electrical in some cases with my general b lol. The general b test surprisingly had quite a bit of electrical content in it. I passed with 93 percent and finished before anyone. You see, getting your general b, you need to know about more than one trade. The schooling and the test it’s self covers every aspect of construction. So I’m reality all of you “electricians “ could never get your general b.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Read it and weep


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> You feel that way because you’ve only ever done one trade. That’s all you’ll ever know...electrical. I know residential housing iside and out. Most general contractors do 3 or 4 trades. Most tools are pretty versatile in the trades. I do remodeling. Meaning I to carpentry, little bit of drywall, tile etc. All those trades relate to carpentry. I just also happen to have done a lot of electrical.


This is exactly why we call you a handyman. Jack of all trades, master of none. The truth is that you most likely suck at all of them and do shoddy work.

As I explained before, a real tradesman has tens of thousands of hours doing a trade solidly. Not doing a few hours here, then another few hours there.

No one is impressed by you, not a single person. You are just making yourself look pathetic with all your ranting and raving.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

You’re pathetic. Nobody is impressed by you either. Bragging about your **** and money. Super cool man. I bet you don’t do anything but work at Home Depot.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Pathetic on the internet. Ouch that hurts


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> You’re pathetic. Nobody is impressed by you either. Bragging about your **** and money. Super cool man. I bet you don’t do anything but work at Home Depot.


Don't forget that I am devilishly handsome as well.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Your little


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

You have classic little man syndrome


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> Your little


*you're


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Oh yeah your grammar is perfect. YOUR little. That’s why you keep going around the subject. Just a little man with no woman


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Awwww, he is sending me love nots in PM :vs_laugh:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> Oh yeah your grammar is perfect. YOUR little. That’s why you keep going around the subject. Just a little man with no woman


What subject?

You told us 10 times that you ONLY want to talk about whether or not you are eligible for the C-10. We explained to you 15 times that you are not eligible in any way. You can't obtain the C-10. Your question is answered. So, other than making a fool of yourself, what are you still doing here? You said that you are not an electrician, so leave.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Oh no is someone getting heated. I can see your red cheeks no.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> Oh no is someone getting heated. I can see your red cheeks no.


:vs_mad:


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come on man lighten up a little. You must have been picked on in school or maybe your parents? Idk, but i really do feel bad for you. I’ve seen you on other forums talking and trying to belittle people to give you some kind of confidence in yourself.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Whatever makes you feel like you’re not really a pathetic little human who probably has no friends.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> Come on man lighten up a little. You must have been picked on in school or maybe your parents? Idk, but i really do feel bad for you. I’ve seen you on other forums talking and trying to belittle people to give you some kind of confidence in yourself.


I asked you before, but you did not answer. Do you truly think that anyone is reading your posts and saying to themselves "That Wadzi90 guy is pretty cool, he is really handing people their ass" ?

Honestly? You have made 45 posts, all of which are in this thread where you have made yourself look more foolish with each new post.

Like I said before, you are boring me. :sad:


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

I mean you’ve posted on here over 32 thousand times. Get a life dude


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Do you think people think that about you? I don’t try to be cool. I’m not 14 anymore


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

I’ve asked you a lot too. You’ve answered none. You brag about money. Ok, what do you make then? I asked what you even do. No answer. Your just a **** talking internet troll who gets is only confidence hiding behind a computer screen. You take this internet thing very serious lol


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jesus, you need to find a job.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Three day weekend my friend. I can do this all day


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

🖕🏻


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wadzi90 said:


> Three day weekend my friend. I can do this all day


 It's probably been a 735 day weekend for you. Judging by your posts, I doubt you work much at all.



Wadzi90 said:


> 🖕🏻


Great post.


----------



## Wadzi90 (Jul 21, 2019)

Do you have Instagram


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread is now closed.


----------

